# I dont think im gay, but i like this guy .. lol read it and i explain ;)?



## DarkSun (Jul 21, 2011)

hey,

so basically im 16 and confident i am straight and currently been dating a girl who i really like for last 2 years.

the only problem is that i recently started playing football on saturday nights down a local sports centre, and this boy also joined in and usually is on my 5-5 football team.

ive never had a "best friend" but got a good group of 10 boys in my year who i hang out with alot we do alot together and never really spend alot of time with 1 on 1 with them and thats how it's always been.

but as you would with anyone on your team u introduce yourself, so got talking a bit and i really got to like this new kid.

a few months later now and i look forward every staurday just to see him, i want to be with him all the time and just think about hanging out with him all the time!

another thing is that he is around 4 years youger than me not much to adults but when in ur teens that is a big difference!

i just think about him all the time and kind-of day dream just simple thing like walking the dog but he is with me just chatting. im getting a bit obsessed lol, and if he cant come to football one week i get a bit depressed and my performance suffers.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

DarkSun said:


> hey,
> 
> so basically im 16 and confident i am straight and currently been dating a girl who i really like for last 2 years.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused, you think that DP/DR is making you feel that way? I don't think it is if thats your question......

Also if hes 4 years younger than you perhaps hes looking up to you as a 'big brother', someone he regards as cool and wants to impress? Even if your 19 and hes 15 I would be careful before making any advances as he is underage (In the UK anyway) and you could end up with a whole other situation on your hands if he isn't thinking the same and even if he is.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree with the above - be careful with the ages. In your teens 4 years can make a big difference. So, is the problem that you think you might be gay? Or, think you may have feelings for this boy? Having feelings for one boy doesn't necessarily mean you're gay. Some of my friends say they are "heteroflexible" because occasionally they can like someone of the same gender if they click well enough. If you are around 16 and he is around 13, I agree that you should be careful. You also may be looking for very different things if what you are interested in is a relationship. However, I think that you should befriend this guy, get to know him - having more friends usually doesn't hurt. From there, you can see if he is someone you'd be interested in romantically and really figure out what you are going to do. Give the feelings some time and you can better figure out what's going on. I know it can be super confusing.



DarkSun said:


> hey,
> 
> so basically im 16 and confident i am straight and currently been dating a girl who i really like for last 2 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

DarkSun said:


> hey,
> 
> so basically im 16 and confident i am straight and currently been dating a girl who i really like for last 2 years.
> 
> ...


chill your shit, you're not gay.... i've had plenty of best friends and felt the exact same way. society makes you want to think men experiencing emotional intimacy with each other is gay, but this is retarded since we thrive off intimacy with each other and if we start to think that the only way we can have this intimacy is if we're gay then damn, we're pretty dumb... after all, what's the point of having a friend if you don't find yourself wanting to be around that person?

although i guess if you want to jerk each other off that's cool too


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

it sounds gay.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, so what if you are gay? Nothing wrong with that. But it's possible to like both girls and guys.

It sounds like you like him as a friend and enjoy his company, which is cool.
My only concern is, is if you do have intimate feeling for him you're 16 and he's 12 which is very underage, and illegal.


----------



## HenDthor (Jul 26, 2011)

I've known plenty of strait people to occasionally be attracted to the same sex. The whole gay/strait thing is more of a scale than a binary. You're probably still strait for the most part, but bi in the way that everyone's at least little bit bi. As for age, I agree with everyone else: be careful. I believe love has no boundaries (whether it's gender, age, or if you're already with someone), but few truly share that opinion. You could get into a LOT of trouble, so just take it easy for now.


----------

